
Recommended Reading: ``Alan Turing's Electronic Brain'' by Various - verisimilitudes
http://verisimilitudes.net/2019-07-15
======
ds2643
@here I am going through the discussion here and it strikes me that it does
not take into account the basic principles that we discussed regarding
"visual" representation. It's great to have all the ideas but they don't seem
to address the crucial matters that were discussed in the dsds meeting
yesterday and before.

